# Tillydrine House, Scotland - January 2018



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

Another lovely ruin I have been meaning to visit! Although this one I had never bothered with as the last time I heard anything it had been sold and was to be redeveloped. However, I was heading in this direction anyway so I parked up and had a wander through the woods to see what was happening. To my delight, the extent of the development work was putting herras up around it! 

I cant find any real history about this one I am afraid!

I couldn't get any better externals than this because of the fence. I would have involved a bit of a long detour and because I was on a schedule for the day I ran out of time and had to move on to my next stop.



































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## wolfism (Feb 18, 2018)

Amazed it's still hanging together, it's about 11 or 12 years since I visited here with AliR who was a member here and is sadly no longer with us as he passed away last year.

Anyhow, I can help out with a little history - it was built in the 1860's, and latterly used as a hotel, and then by oil company Occidental to host functions and presentations which their offices in Aberdeen couldn't. Tillydrine was abandoned when Occidental’s lease ran out, maybe some time in the 1990's?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 18, 2018)

This place is falling down. The only information I can add is that it's worth £324,000 according to Zoopla.


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 18, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Amazed it's still hanging together, it's about 11 or 12 years since I visited here with AliR who was a member here and is sadly no longer with us as he passed away last year.
> 
> Anyhow, I can help out with a little history - it was built in the 1860's, and latterly used as a hotel, and then by oil company Occidental to host functions and presentations which their offices in Aberdeen couldn't. Tillydrine was abandoned when Occidental’s lease ran out, maybe some time in the 1990's?



Ah sorry to hear about your mate. Cheers for the info though, really appreciate that as I couldn't find much. You got any pics from when you went? It would be great to see what it was like then.


----------

